# Choosing a new puppy: boy or girl?



## Juliela (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi All! I'm new to the forum and have enjoyed reading the informational threads as I research for our new Havanese puppy. 

When starting our search, I wanted a girl -- no real reason, I just thought a girl puppy would be a sweet, cuddly companion. Upon visiting the breeder, we met all the puppies and were really drawn to the brown/white boy. His markings are really striking and his personality was spunky and fun. The girls were slightly smaller and seemed a little withdrawn and meek. 

My question is this: is there really any difference between girl and boy dogs (other than the obvious)? We will have our dog spayed/neutered, so is the difference in the operations something to consider? 

I'm thinking temperament and fit with our family is probably the first priority, gender might not even matter.

I'd love to know your thoughts! Thanks for all the wonderful advice in this forum!!

--Julie


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Juliela said:


> Hi All! I'm new to the forum and have enjoyed reading the informational threads as I research for our new Havanese puppy.
> 
> When starting our search, I wanted a girl -- no real reason, I just thought a girl puppy would be a sweet, cuddly companion. Upon visiting the breeder, we met all the puppies and were really drawn to the brown/white boy. His markings are really striking and his personality was spunky and fun. The girls were slightly smaller and seemed a little withdrawn and meek.
> 
> ...


I only have one, and he's a boy, but he is the love of my life. I can't imagine that a girl could be any MORE loving, attached to the family and just plain all-round awesome. There are wonderful girls too, but the most important thing is to picck a puppy with the right temperament/personality fit for our family. Gender and especially coloring come a DISTANT second and third. Remember, many, if not most, Havanese puppies will look very different, colorwise, as adults.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Julie - welcome to the forum!

I was sure I wanted a girl too. No if's, and's or but's........ Notice my signature - I have two boys!! ound: When we visited the breeder, there was no connection with the little girls. Augie picked us....at least I thought he did at the time. Karen is right about the color - neither of mine look much like they did as pups, as far as color. More important is your breeder and the pup's temperament/personality.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I second what Karen and Linda said. We have two Havs in our family - I have a girl who is not a cuddle bug but is always close by and follows me from room to room. She will come on my lap for a kiss and a short squeeze, then settle nearby. She is always ready for play and has good drive to please me.

My DD's Hav is a boy and he is like a baby, lol. She holds him in her arms like a baby (on his back) and he goes to sleep instantly. He is so sweet, but he is more laid back, a happy-go-lucky boy. My suggestion is to try to match up temperment with your lifestyle and family dynamics and have the breeder help you. 

Welcome and post pics as soon as you can!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

One short visit with little puppies is not a good indicator of their individual personalities. If you went back again another day when the little girls were ready for play, they would most likely seem totally different than what you experienced today. They get sleepy and playful at different times, unless they all happen to be fed and full of rest before letting them out into a larger area to play.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes, I feel there is a difference. My girl is very independent. My boys are much more loving and needy. If I never had a boy, my girl would be just fine and I would never know the difference. She is very warm, loving, affectionate, but my boys are much more adoring and clingy. 

I will always prefer the boys over girls.


----------



## Juliela (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the great advice so far! We are planning another visit in a few days and will go with open minds -- the breeder did say that the boy had just woken from a nap while the girls had been awake all morning.

Will keep you posted on our puppy search!

Thanks again!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

definitly go with the temperment and not the sex or color of the puppy!

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on being SO close to having your new baby!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think personality is the way to go.
My girl is a lap dog she loves to snuggle and spoon and is as sweet and attentive to me as she can be. I like that I don't have to deal with in the house marking, but she will mark on walks. lol

The meek personality might not be so bad, the alpha dogs are harder to train, I think. I think my girl is an alpha. Not sure I'd want a really hyper dog, I envision that as being like Pjewels beloved Ruby.. adorable but always getting into something, lol..ound: 

Kara


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

For me, sex was last on my list of priorities. I did have a slight bias toward boys, but for a silly reason - neutering is an easier surgery than spaying so less worry for me! ha ha If one of the girls in Brody's litter had turned out to be a better fit for me then I'd have gladly have taken a girl.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

We have a boy, but the sex wasn't an important factor. While researching Havanese breed I did read somewhere that the girls love you, but the boys adore you. My DH is very happy with a boy since we have two daughters and five granddaughters. At least he's not the only male.


----------



## Juliela (Jun 30, 2012)

I love hearing about how you chose your dogs...I think my gender bias is officially gone...we will choose the best Hav for our family, boy or girl! Looking forward to the puppy adventure :whoo:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree, sex doesn't matter and the time you visit the pups can vary on their activity. I have 2 pups that are 3 weeks old. They have different "cute" times from each other. I also see alot of personality differences, even at this young age. Let the breeder help you choose your puppy based on your lifestyle and situation,


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Thumper said:


> I think personality is the way to go.
> My girl is a lap dog she loves to snuggle and spoon and is as sweet and attentive to me as she can be. I like that I don't have to deal with in the house marking, but she will mark on walks. lol
> 
> The meek personality might not be so bad, the alpha dogs are harder to train, I think. I think my girl is an alpha. Not sure I'd want a really hyper dog, I envision that as being like Pjewels beloved Ruby.. adorable but always getting into something, lol..ound:
> ...


While I have two males, they could not be more different - like night and day. They are both very outgoing and friendly. That is where their similarities pretty much end. Augie is more laid back and gentle, definitely easier to train, never once considered marking in the house. Finn is more in your face, more of an attention hog, more of a challenge in every way, including training and marking and getting into trouble. Gotta keep these really active ones tired. Even though he has been more of a challenge, he is entertaining as heck, and it is definitely fun (once we are getting past puppyhood!) to have the two personalities, rather than two of the same personality.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think a high spirited puppy might need a wingman (or girl) to help wear them out, lol..Not saying there aren't perfect homes for alphas and high spirited pups, but with my situation, a lazy dog that can sleep in til' noon with me when I am sick, is perfect. I know a few people with mischievous havs and they love them to pieces just as much as I love my lazy snuggle bug  I'm really glad she doesn't chew up shoes and only destroys a roll of TP every year or so.ound:

I really do think the breeder can help you pick the right personality, they are with them 24/7


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Thumper said:


> I think a high spirited puppy might need a wingman (or girl) to help wear them out, lol..Not saying there aren't perfect homes for alphas and high spirited pups, but with my situation, a lazy dog that can sleep in til' noon with me when I am sick, is perfect. I know a few people with mischievous havs and they love them to pieces just as much as I love my lazy snuggle bug  I'm really glad she doesn't chew up shoes and only destroys a roll of TP every year or so.ound:
> 
> I really do think the breeder can help you pick the right personality, they are with them 24/7


I'm trying to remember how my breeder described my pup. She said he was a bit of an alpha, mischievous, but very sweet. Well with my cat, my pup definitely became a beta. But they play together awesomely. I slowly learned how to keep my house 'mischievous' pup proof. He will sneak away with an unattended shoe or sock; jump on the dining table if a chair is left out, destroy TP on occasion if the bathroom door is left open. But once we got more conscientious, problem solved. He also hangs on my every word and lately has been doing commands if I say them in the course of a conversation. He will sleep as late as I do - which is kinda the best trait ever for me since I am NOT a morning person in any way shape or form. He is totally 'in-love' with me and is always up for a cuddle from anyone. He loves to sneak in one kiss on the nose given the opportunity.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thumper said:


> I think a high spirited puppy might need a wingman (or girl) to help wear them out, lol..Not saying there aren't perfect homes for alphas and high spirited pups, but with my situation, a lazy dog that can sleep in til' noon with me when I am sick, is perfect. I know a few people with mischievous havs and they love them to pieces just as much as I love my lazy snuggle bug  I'm really glad she doesn't chew up shoes and only destroys a roll of TP every year or so.ound:
> 
> I really do think the breeder can help you pick the right personality, they are with them 24/7


I agree with this too. Personality is so important. You want to make sure the pups fits with you lifestyle. When I got my 3, I always asked for the more passive pups. My 3 are so laid back. They are calm and just lie around. They love their hikes, but when at home are pretty much just chilling out. They are not destructive, besides Scudder being a paper shredder!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

marlowe'sgirl said:


> I'm trying to remember how my breeder described my pup. She said he was a bit of an alpha, mischievous, but very sweet. Well with my cat, my pup definitely became a beta. But they play together awesomely. I slowly learned how to keep my house 'mischievous' pup proof. He will sneak away with an unattended shoe or sock; jump on the dining table if a chair is left out, destroy TP on occasion if the bathroom door is left open. But once we got more conscientious, problem solved. He also hangs on my every word and lately has been doing commands if I say them in the course of a conversation. He will sleep as late as I do - which is kinda the best trait ever for me since I am NOT a morning person in any way shape or form. He is totally 'in-love' with me and is always up for a cuddle from anyone. He loves to sneak in one kiss on the nose given the opportunity.


my breeder described Gucci as being a bit anti social with her siblings and preferring to sit with the humans while the dogs played,, liked to cuddle and pretty much ignored the other dogs to watch the humans, this is how she is as a grown up. I didn't think she'd be an alpha but she is.

She is sort of a police-dog at playmates, she monitors the dogs to make sure nobody gets out of line..ound: and will sit in my lap and watch. We joke that she really does think she is a human and not a dog, one of the main reasons I never added another puppy, I honestly don't think she wants one around. She was the runt of the litter, too.

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie was described as 'anti-social' and 'shy' ... LOL haven't seen that yet ... I thought for SURE we would end up with Tillie's sister as she was described as playful, outgoing, and funny ... when we met them, that pup wanted NOTHING to do with us! Tillie snuggled in between the kids and when we got to spend time with them individually it was VERY obvious which hav was OURS ...  no brainer. they were 14 weeks when we met them though...


----------

